# Wasp/Fly Identification please



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2008)

Can you please identify the wasp or fly that is pictured here.

It has a small hollow nest on the table that it looks like it's built out of dust.

Location 55km North of Cairns.

Any more info needed?


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 20, 2008)

Something that looks like it could chew through corrugated iron?

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2008)

I am hoping not Simone... 

I just want to discount Paper Wasp as a possiblity....

But I have nothing that closely looks like this at all in my incredibly helpful and informative guide to wildlife of the Tropical Far North Queensland Area.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 20, 2008)

defidently a man eater slim, so you should be fine:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2008)

Geeez m.punja - trust you to lower the standards... 

Of course I'll be fine... regardless if it's a man eater or not... it's only 1.2cm big and there's only two of them! I doubt it will be able to nibble to much of my tasty flesh....

But still doesn't solve the - "What is this wasp or fly" question I have posed....

Failure to answer me will just result in me naming it the Slim6y fly


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 20, 2008)

Try something like this slim6y
http://www.csiro.au/places/ANIC.html

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.amonline.net.au/factsheets/paper_wasps.htm

Looking at the insects on here makes my skin crawl though,

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.amonline.net.au/factsheets/hover_flies.htm

Is it a hover fly?

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2008)

I had considered it to be a hover fly - but wasn't too sure - if anyone can confirm?


----------



## jordo (Jan 20, 2008)

Can't really tell what it is from the pics, flies only have 1 pair of wings, whereas wasps should have 2 (although they can be joined by hooks in the case of bees which look like only 1 pair), most wasps' abdomen are constricted where it joins onto the thorax.


----------

